# Heading to Spain



## daryl354 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello everyone and thank you for taking the time to read my post and hopefully offer some advice.
I am looking at moving to Spain and I have this idea of selling UK bought caravans and maybe even import UK new ish jeeps and other 4x4s. Like I said this is just a rough idea I have and would really appreciate any feed back or advise anyone could offer me. 
Thank you once again it is appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over to the Spain section where I think you'll get a bit more input.

Quick reaction off the top of my head here - but don't forget to figure in Brexit. There may be import duties and all to consider if you're bringing vehicles from the UK (not to mention coordination of standards). The European manufacturers are starting to produce plenty of SUVs, 4x4s and other big personal vehicles so you could be in for hefty competition, not to mention the left-hand drive vs. right-hand drive issue.


----------



## daryl354 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. And yes I am keeping a keen eye on brexit currently. And I agree the lhd rhd thing but hoping there will be a few people who would still prefer rhd cars out there.
And do you believe there could be a market for caravans and motor homes?
Thank you once again. 
Regarda
Daryl


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

mmm RHD in Spain, well from personal experience driving in the gutter is a nightmare on windy residential roads - visibility severely curtailed on right hand bends in particular.

you do get to see close-up the driver in the adjacent RH lane in two lane traffic


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

daryl354 said:


> Thank you for your reply. And yes I am keeping a keen eye on brexit currently. And I agree the lhd rhd thing but hoping there will be a few people who would still prefer rhd cars out there.
> And do you believe there could be a market for caravans and motor homes?
> Thank you once again.
> Regarda
> Daryl


RHD motor-homes, like vans and lorries cannot be matriculated in Spain because of visibility issues.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Best advice is to ditch any idea of moving to Spain with British right hand drive vehicles, no matter what
they are 4x4, SUV's etc. It's not worth it and you will get more selling any you own in the UK before
you move, than afterwards in Spain.

As for the market to sell RHD cars & vehicles, you'd be better off selling LHD cars and vehicles in Spain, 
as there's no demand for RHD vehicles over here with speedometers in MPH instead of KPH.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

daryl354 said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for taking the time to read my post and hopefully offer some advice.
> I am looking at moving to Spain and I have this idea of selling UK bought caravans and maybe even import UK new ish jeeps and other 4x4s. Like I said this is just a rough idea I have and would really appreciate any feed back or advise anyone could offer me.
> Thank you once again it is appreciated.


You havn't said in Spain where you are thinking of moving to and what you are asking is nothing new.The amount of UK plated cars,there were hundreds of them when we came to live here nearly 25years ago but as the years have gone on there has been a big decline.At one time you would drive down the careterra and nearly every car that would pass you would have UK plates.I think the only people who would be interested in buying one now is somebody going back.I could think of better things to put my money in than this.Sad but true.I am not saying you would not sell a car or van but your market now is very limited and with the rules that state that after a certain length of time you have to put them on Spanish plates.There are the odd people who get around this but what they are doing is illegal.Try google it might give you some of the answers for what you are looking for.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Your idea might work on paper but in practical terms on the gound it's highly unlikely you'd be able to make any money out of it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't see that the idea works even on paper because of Brexit mainly (import duties, bureaucracy in general) and is the need really there??


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We moved to Spain in April this year but sold our UK caravan prior to moving. Any trailer with an independent braking system ( including caravans) must have an independent test and be matriculated however, because the door is on the wrong side this would be impossible.
We brought our Rhd Jeep Grand Cherokee with us but although I had no issue with the steering wheel being on the right hand side, the cost of matriculation, sourcing parts, the size of the thing on some of the smaller roads and feeling quite conspicuous in a UK registered car we decided to buy local.
I was fortunate in selling the Jeep because I knew someone who was going back to the UK.
Also bearing in mind a lot of expats live on a pension and would not welcome the cost of running a 3lt behemoth.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Best advice is to ditch any idea of moving to Spain with British right hand drive vehicles, no matter what
> they are 4x4, SUV's etc. It's not worth it and you will get more selling any you own in the UK before
> you move, than afterwards in Spain.


concurr - I just got £4900 from a poor naive driver from isle of wight for a 2012 honda civic with a big scrape on front where I had had an "initial disagreement (on how much to space to maneovure)" with my garage !


----------



## Dominic Lopecas (Aug 9, 2019)

It is better to sale your RHD vehicle in the UK and buy a LHD vehicle in Europe, I bought a LHD motor caravan en the UK from Germany and I used several times a Year to go to France and Spain without any difficulties. I could register in Spain and if it is on my possession for longer that 3 Years I don't have to pay any tax only registration feet's 176,50€. the vehicle must have EMOTI if over 3 Years Old. In the UK there is a company call LHDSUPERMARKET, based in Northampton, they will import LHD vehicle with your specifications and they would take your RHD vehicle part-exchange


----------

